# C-50 for a big, strong guy?



## CafeRacer (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi all - Quick question for the cognoscenti: I'm 6'3" 210lbs. Will a 64cm C-50 bit noodely under me?

I ride 100-150 miles a week with one or two 4 hours rides. I ride al kinds of roads in So Cal including some shitty pavement and long climbs. Fast group rides with the racer-boys are in the cards too.

Current bike is a Cannondale SystemSix.

C-50s seems to be heavily discounted right now and that's making them very tempting. Would I be better off looking at an EPS (at about $2k more these days) or should my first Colnago come at another time.

Thanks and Cheers.


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

I ride with a guy that's a little heavier than you, your height and has a sys6 and a c-50. I'd say you're ok to ride one.


----------



## Turf (Feb 17, 2005)

*huge frame*

I'm a long-legged 6'1 and ride a 60-cm C50. Your inseam length (or torso/arm length) must be huge to ride a 64-cm frame. Have you tired a 64? You got a few pounds on me (170), but I find the C-50 to be plenty stiff for hard charging up hills.


----------



## CafeRacer (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm currently on a 63cm 'Dale which measures 64cm from the center of the bb to the top of the seat clamp.


----------



## CafeRacer (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

I have impulse control problems. Here she is...


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Wise choice, you will have no regrets or buyer's remorse.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Made in Italy*

Well Cafe, you act quick! I'm the same way. Gotta' have it! I probably would have suggested a sloping size for ya', but if your Cannondale measures that length you are probably in good shape.

One thing, though. I have not seen a C50 with the text "made in Italy" written across the top tube in recent years. The fork looks like a C75 and the chain stay paper smells of Veltec. The last production year of PR00 was 2009 and the top tube graphic was different. I dunno. Perhaps I am uninformed. I just have never seen that frame decal with that fork. Where did you score this beautiful piece of Italiano?

Have fun building your new machine!


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*clamp*



CafeRacer said:


> I'm currently on a 63cm 'Dale which measures 64cm from the center of the bb to the top of the seat clamp.


Colnago measures to the bottom of the seat post clamp, for the record. The clamp is roughly 1.5cm in height.


----------



## CafeRacer (Feb 21, 2006)

Was curious about the year of this frame. Chainstay paper is indeed Veltec and the fork is a 75. 

I assumed it was a 2007 or 8.

What does that tell you?


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Catalogs*

So I've got the last 10 years of Colnago catalogs. I often look through these to get ideas for new designs and just look at the cool bikes from the time. Check out this link:

http://www.colnagonews.com/en/catalogo2008/extremepower.php

Now on page 3 of the 2008 catalog they show the non drive side of the C50. I have 2 of these and they both have a different logo on the drive side. More of a shooting clover with an Italian painted trail. Kind of in the EITA vain.

Now you can also look at the 2007 Catalog:

http://www.colnagonews.com/en/catalogo2007/extremepower.php#

For 2007 some models did have the "Made In Italy" on the top tube but it was different. It had an Italian wave through it. So I dunno. Maybe someone else has seen the text like this on the top tube. I haven't though. Maybe a running change? I dunno. Intriguing.


----------



## CafeRacer (Feb 21, 2006)

What were the changes to the C-50 over the years? Different fork? Different... paint? 

Any construction or performance changes?


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

CafeRacer said:


> What were the changes to the C-50 over the years? Different fork? Different... paint?
> 
> Any construction or performance changes?


The fork went from the Star Carbon to the C75 in the middle of 2008. If you look at the 2008 catalog you will actually see both forks throughout the pictures. Mostly, though, it was the C75. And I believe the C75 actually was introduced in late 2007.

As for the frame, there have been no changes in it for at least 5 model years aside from the paint. The HP stays were a bit more dramatic prior to the current model. Everything else has remained the same. In fact, the 2010 models will be the final year of the venerable C50 with some sizes no longer available as we speak. 

I suppose you have one of the last V-8 Interceptors.


----------

